# shtja kombtare > Historia shqiptare >  Grekt dikur flisnin shqip

## Arvanitas

"sht faji i nj gjermani," tha zoti Di
mou (Nikos Dimou, nj shkrimtar i shquar n Greqi) n lidhje me krenarin greke mbi kt shtje. Ai po i referohej gjermanit Johann Winckelmann, historianit t artit t shekullit t 18-t, vizioni i t cilit mbi nj Greqi t lasht "t populluar nga njerz t hijshm, t gjat, flokverdh, t ditur, q prfaqsonin prsosmri”, si e thot zoti Dimou, u imponua ndaj vendit me qllim q t krijohej identiteti modern grek.
"Ne dikur flisnim shqip dhe e quanim veten roman, por pastaj Winckelmann, Goethe, Victor Hugo, Delacroix, ata t gjith, na than,"Jo, ju jeni Grek, pasardhs direkt t Platonit e Sokratit", dhe ajo u b. Nse nj komb i vogl dhe i varfr ka nj barr t till mbi supet e tija, ai kurr nuk do shrohet."

----------


## Arvanitas

*Akili dhe Odisea me Qeleshe*

----------


## Genti..

Kur Athina fliste shqip



*Sipas Mbretit Otho, Athina ishte vetm nj fshat shqiptar, me 8000 banor*




> What Athens was fifty years ago, that Cettinje is to-day. Under King Otho, Athens was only an Albanian village, with 8000 inhabitants ; under Prince Nicholas, Cettinje is a Serb village with 2000 inhabitants.
> 
> The growth of freedom in the Balkan Peninsula. Notes of a traveller in Montenegro, Bosnia, Servia, Bulgaria, and Greece"
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Unde...w=1440&bih=799


Disa shembuj nga historianet e huaj  ,




> Speakers of Albanian, a language that originated anciently in Epiros and was not written in Biddle’s time, had spread over large parts of Greece. Even rural Attica was thoroughly Albanian. The Albanians had originally been all Orthodox Christians; but many of them became Moslems, if notoriously lax Moslems, to profit from the privileges accorded the conquering religion.
> 
> ^*Nicholas Biddle in Greece: The Journals and Letters Of 1806, Nicholas Biddle, Richard A. McNea, 1993, p. 21*





> A district of Athens opposite to this fountain is called Callirhiotis, and is inhabited by Albanian settlers. Hence at Athens an Albanian and a Callirhiote are sometimes used as synonymous terms.
> 
> *^Travels in Greece and Albania: Volume 1, Thomas Smart Hughes – 1830, p. 297*





> "The Albanians appeared first in Greece during the fourteenth century. They are found penetrating into almost every province of the Greek continent, sometimes occupying whole districts, sometimes mingling with the Greek population of the towns, as in Argos and Athens. At the present day, not to mention those districts where the Albanians are mixed up with the Greek population, Attica, Megara, Boeotin, Southern Eobcaa, Argolis, and the Corinthian territory, are possessed altogether by Albanians; and only the population of the towns is either altogether—as in Carysto, Piraeus, Nauplia, and Corinth—or principally Greek—as in Athens, Megara, and Argos. In the islands of Hydra, Spezzia, Poros, and* Salamis, the Albanians possessed the whole territory so exclusively, that, before the Greek revolution, no female, .it is said, could speak a single word of Greek. The maritime power of the Greeks at that time was confined to the first two mentioned islands, and to the island of Psara, which was inhabited by pure Greeks, but lies now beyond the boundary of the Hellenic kingdom. The naval exploits, therefore, which were among the most notable of the revolutionary war, belonged to the Albanian element, and even at the present hour the language of the sailor class is Albanian, not Greek. But more: even in the camps of Tripolizza and Athens, Greek was far from being the only language spoken; for in the land army also the Albanian element asserted its existence. 
> ** "Albanetische Studien." Von Dr. Johann Georg von Hahn. Jena. 1864.
> ^The Westminster review, Volumes 61-62*





> Of all the emigrants who have settled on the island the Albanians alone have not become merged in the general population. Locally known as Greci, they still form separate communities, speaking their own language and observing special religious rites, in several of the towns of the interior, and more especially at Piana de' Greci, which occupies a commanding hill to the south of Palermo.
> 
> *Elise Reclus. The universal geography : earth and its inhabitants (Volume 1 Southern Europe).*

----------


## Genti..

Abetarja e  Anastas Kulluriotit e botuar ne Athine





Dy poezit e mposhtme te autorit Anastas Kullurioti,
XINXARI

Pra sa t dua ti, nxinxar, o kngtar!
nd’ ajo deg, s’ je ngalkuar mb t kot
medrekj isht a mesdit, per ti isht bhar
dh’ as nj para sjep ti pr gjith bot
T ngrna, e t pira s’ ibn pr ktu... 
as mos’ ngargom bne. / si ti plqen
Ti dgza kjon; / vete e rri m m thu.
Nd t ngjuajshin dh’ andej; ti eshkjllkjen.
T klajsh, a t rkojsh kurr s’ eke ndr mend,
nd mos t ndaft njra, ti son njatr,
dunjaj s’ ubuar, dhe pr ti isht tr nj vend,
e le t thon se je.
Vetm ler je t kndojsh gjith mot,
dhe kngat nga jeta m’ ike dzn,
az me pahir krkon t t jap in Zot,
ati tsh sdesh me hir t t kish dhn.
Thon se dhe ipderz je, nxinxar ivarfr!
se u lutshe milingons’ nj grusht grur!
trremtort’! munjafiq jan  si gjarpr,
se kur, izithi, ;sjlashe degen’ e drur!
S’ ke fajth ti! se kur do dunjaj ashtu, isht’
ikejq, mrzitn kmbtori kaltorin,
edh’ as ipaturi at s ska ehelq,
as nusen’ plaka’, as plaku dhjaltorin.
Kndo pra mik, dunjan kurr mos e pjejt,
kndo ti kaqja bukuri t kota
e pra nd vdirresh ti nga uja, mos t pret, 
pod do mos vdiret’ e gjith bota;
Me mir’ t ngorthsh nga uja, se ti hash ti sot,
at s me punim mblodhe t tjert,
e pra, nani nd jesh ivarfr, ka in Zot. 
Do vinj koh, t pejrojsh, imjer

*Anastas Kullurioti (lindur n vitin 1820 sipas t dhnave t Fjalorit Enciklopedik Shqiptar) me origjin nga Salamina ka qen patrioti shqiptar m i madh ndr Shqiptart e Greqis*.

----------


## Genti..

*Sot, po bhen prpjekje pr t na bindur, se edhe n jugun e Shqipris, jeton nj shumic e  popullsis autoktone greke * 



“ Profesori, historiani , linguisti i Universitetit s Athins Nikos Dimou: *flisnim shqip* dhe quanim vetveten Bizantine”, por athere Winckelmann, Goethe, Victor Hugo, Delacroix,, t tr na than, “Jo, ju jeni Grek, pasardhs direkt t Platonit e Sokratit”, dhe athere filluan problemet. Por kurr nj komb i vogl dhe i varfr ka nj ngarkes t till mbi supet e tija, kurr nuk do shrohet.

----------


## BLEDI_SH

Ο Αναστάσης Κουλουριώτης, ο -κατά κάποιο τρόπο- "λόγιος" Αρβανίτης του 19ου αι. προσπάθησε να αποδώσει την αρβανίτικη γλώσσα στο γραπτό λόγο με δικό της αλφάβητο.
Ο πατέρας του ήταν ο Γιάννης Κουλουριώτης που σκοτώθηκε το 1827 στην πολιορκία της Ακρόπολης. Στις 24 Απριλίου 1827, δύο μέρες μετά το θάνατο του αρχιστράτηγου Καραϊσκάκη σκοτώθηκαν κοντά στην Ακρόπολη των Αθηνών σε μάχη με τον Κιουταχή οι περισσότεροι Κουλουριώτες αγωνιστές.
Ο Αναστάσης Κουλουριώτης σε νεαρή ηλικία μετανάστευσε στην βόρεια Αμερική. Μετά από κάμποσα χρόνια γύρισε στην Αθήνα όπου σε δικό του τυπογραφείο εξέδωσε στις 29 Μαΐου 1879 μιαν εφημερίδα με τίτλο "Η φωνή της Αλβανίας" που σταμάτησε την έκδοσή της στις 23 Αυγούστου 1880.
Εκεί στο μικρό τυπογραφείο του τύπωσε και άλλα βιβλία του με πολιτικό κυρίως περιεχόμενο. Ξεχωρίζει όμως στις εκδόσεις του ένα αλφαβητάριο της Αλβανικής γλώσσας, το Αμπαβατάρ Αρμπeρόρ... κατά το εν Ελλάδι ομιλούμενον αλβανικόν ιδίωμα... Εν Αθήναις 1882
Ο Αναστάσης Κουλουριώτης πήγε στην Σαλαμίνα με τη σκέψη ότι εκεί θα βρει τόπο για να δράσει, όμως τον περίμενε μια διαφορετική έκπληξη. Ο δήμαρχος του μίλησε εκνευριστικά και σε ύφος σκληρό. "Εμείς", είπε, "προσπαθούμε να τους κάνουμε τούτους τους ανθρώπους να ξεχάσουν τούτη τη γλώσσα και συ μας κουβάλησες και βιβλία;"

Πηγή: Νίκου Ιω. Σαλτάρη Μήτρος Τρούκης (αρβανίτης ποιητής του 19ου αιώνα) Εκδόσεις Γέρου-Αρβανίτικη βιβλιοθήκη αρ. 3, Αθήνα 1987, σελίδες 96-98.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anastas Koulourioti,. u prpoq  t perhape gjuhn Shqipe n gjuhn e shkruar me alfabetin e vet.
Babai i tij ishte Gjon Koulourioti i vrar n 1827 gjat rrethimit t Akropolit. M 24 prill 1827, dy dit pas vdekjes s Komandantit Karaiskaki vrar pran Akropolit t Athins n betej u vrane me te shumtet nga Kuluriotet luftetar..
Anastas Koulourioti n nj mosh t re ai emigroi n Amerikn e Veriut. Pas disa viteve ai u kthye n Athin dhe  nga shtypshkronja e vet  lshoj m 29 maj 1879  gazetn e quajtur "Zri i Shqipris",qarkullimi i seciles ndaloj me 23 gusht 1880.
Aty ne shtypshkrojen e vogel shtypi dhe  libra t tjer kryesisht me prmbajtje politike.Por ai qe dallohet me shume nga keta libra eshte nje abetar ne gjuhn shqipe, Abavatar Arberor ... kur n Greqi flitej  shqip  ... N Athin 1882
Anastas Koulourioti shkoi n Salamin me mendimin se  do t gjejn vend pr t punuar dhe per te perhapur vepripmtarine e tij, por ate e priti  nj surpriz tjeter. Kryebashkiaku i Salamines i foli i nervozuar dhe me nje ze te rrepte i tha :-. *"Ne," tha ai, "ne prpiqemi pr t br njerzit t harrojn kete gjuh,ndersa ti na sjell ketu dhe  libra"*

----------


## mario_kingu

faktkisht athina qytet mijra vjecar shqip ka folur

----------


## Genti..

*A.Kola* ; "Ju lutem mos ushqeni asnj iluzion. *Mua m vran dhe kshtu kan vepruar edhe me dy kryetart tjer t Shoqats s Shqiptarve* Marko Boari, t cilt vdiqn, edhe kta nga "*leuemia*". Kto fjal ua kam thn edhe miqve t tjer t mi"... "

-E kush nuk e di historin e kafes me helm q u prdor pr t zhdukur edhe arvanitasin e shquar t shekullit t kaluar, gazetarin nga Salamina, *Anastas Kullurioti*.
-Kurr nuk ishte ndalur rrjedha e helmit dhe e plumbit, duke marr dhe jetn e dy presidentve t shoqats arvanitase "Marko Boari".

----------


## Genti..

Arbrori n Greqi, *Anastas Kullurioti* del po ashtu ballprball kundr fushats greke pr shkombsimin shqiptarve: Kombet nuk jan insekte q heqin dor e braktisin kombin, gjuhn, zakonet e traditat e tyre aq kollaj, si gjarprinjt q ndrrojn lkurn… Dhe vazhdon me nj pasion t vrullshm przier zemrim fisnik, plot besim n atdhetarizmin e shqiptarve: Kta  njerz gnjehen shum keq kur u shkuaka mndja se ka vdekur luani. Prej mundimeve dhe rraskapitjeve ai tani rri qet, por s shpejti ata do ta shohin t ohet prsri dhe duke shkundur peren e tij t hijshme e duke ngritur bishtin e tij, ka pr t hedhur m par nj sy rreth e rrotull… *u persekutua dhe u helmua, si e shpjegon hollsisht Konica* .

----------


## BLEDI_SH

*KUSH di greqisht dhe kupton se cfar shkruan KULURIOTI ne gazeten e tij ,do kuptoj shume gjera,BRRAVO PER KETE SHQIPTAR TE MADH.*

----------


## prenceedi

> faktkisht athina qytet mijra vjecar shqip ka folur


E flet akoma........
Por per fat te keq edhe shqipot e '90 ne Athine thone se jane greke.

----------


## Genti..

"*Albania, rise of a Kingdom von J.Swire, New York 1971*"




Kjo eshte nje bombe per "grekofilat"  :Mos:

----------


## BLEDI_SH



----------


## BLEDI_SH



----------


## Genti..

Faktet flasin vet :

----------


## Genti..

*Morea, Maratona, Boetia, Argolis, , Korinthi, Elis, Mesenia,dhe sigurishte edhe Athina e banuar me Shqiptare , vendet kryesore te qyteterimit te lashte Grek* :




10 gjenerata i duhen se paku shqiptarit per ti harruar idiotizmat "greke" !

*Postimet jane marre nga forumi : Arberiaonline.com ,*
*mendoj qe nuk eshte fer nese nuk e cek . Falemnderit .*

----------


## Toffee

Jo more cuna se ne Greqi ska minoritete...cjane keto qe po postoni??
Po ju qenkeni neo-otomanet e Erdoganit... (sarkazem)

Kshu pergjigjen grekofilat kur si vjen pershtat e verteta.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kreksi

Pergezime per temen por do ishte mir sikur te perktheheshin n gjuhen shqipe se  paku permbajtja e  disa faqeve nga librat  ndryshem, falemnderit, pun te mbar.

----------


## Genti..

*Vangjel Zhapa*

*Vangjeli ringjalli Lojrat Olimpike*

----------


## Genti..

*Faktet flasin vetem  se cfare nacionaliteti kishte Zhapa*  :buzeqeshje:

----------

